
Big Data Set for Crypto Backtesting - iamrobinhood123
Hi guys,<p>I have a huge data set from the past couple of months with the price of cryptocurrencies off of CoinMarketCap. The CoinMarketCap data is every five minutes. I collected data between August and November. The data is in csv format. Let me know if you are interested in the data in another format.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;iamrobinhood12345&#x2F;coinmarketcap_data
======
v4n4d1s
Why? Backtesting is already an idiotic way to write a trading bot and by only
using data between August and November you basically get a completely wrong,
over-optimized algorithm.

------
sharemywin
is it possible to zip it up?

